# Downgraded to HD Essential...



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Recently I downgraded to HD Essential and discovered that I lost my HD discount (10 x $10). Is it how it supposed to be?


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I just checked, and it happened to me too (had about 3 months left). I am going to call them up and see what happened.

Update:
I called them up, and the customer rep is going to try to correct it for me. She does think it is an error in the system. She said it should be fixed by my next billing statment (3/23). I will check back then.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought the 10 x $10 discount was forfeited (for the number or months remaining) if one dropped down to Essentials? Right? Wrong?


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

peak_reception said:


> I thought the 10 x $10 discount was forfeited (for the number or months remaining) if one dropped down to Essentials? Right? Wrong?


Have you seen that somewhere in written?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

joedoe said:


> Recently I downgraded to HD Essential and discovered that I lost my HD discount (10 x $10). Is it how it supposed to be?





joedoe said:


> Have you seen that somewhere in written?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/10for10/index.asp

*Customer may not be able to combine select offers or discounts available from DISH Network. Request form must be fully completed and must include a copy of the first month's billing statement indicating qualifying programming purchased. Keep copies of all materials sent. Materials received become the property of DISH Network and will not be returned. One redemption form per qualifying new customer account. DISH Network is not responsible for lost, late or misdirected mail. Request must be postmarked within 60 calendar days of product activation date. Any claims postmarked after 60 calendar days of product activation date will not be processed. If terms and conditions are not met, the redemption form will not be processed.* If the programming package is downgraded at any time to non-qualifying programming, any remaining programming credits will be forfeited.* The programming credits are ordinarily processed within 8-10 weeks. The description of the mailing, "DISH Network Offer - Offer # DN-07-01," must appear on the outside of the envelope containing your redemption form and first month's billing statement. Only actual purchaser of the qualifying programming may participate in this offer. Requests from groups or organizations will not be honored. Void where prohibited or restricted by law. Availability and terms of offer may change without notice. • If you have not received your first monthly $10 credit or your HD Bonus credit on your billing statement (over 10 months for a total of $100 back or if you have HD programming an additional $10 credit for 10 months for a total of $200) or your $50 bonus credit(s) after 8-10 weeks, please call 1-888-873-3245. Customer service agents are available Monday - Friday 6AM - 6PM MT.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

HD Essentials still should be considered "qualified programming". The $100 discount was for subscribing to HD programming, and HD Essential subscribers still have HD programming.

You should only forfeit that bonus if you drop HD programming altogether.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

snowcat said:


> HD Essentials still should be considered "qualified programming". The $100 discount was for subscribing to HD programming, and HD Essential subscribers still have HD programming.
> 
> You should only forfeit that bonus if you drop HD programming altogether.


I dropped to the HD essentials package last night but went from the AT100 to Dish DVRadvantage 200 package. I asked before I dropped my HD package and was told I would still get my $10 off for my last 3 months I am owed. I am actually paying about $5 less a month with this set up. when my $20 a month os over I might rethink my package and possible drop back to the DVRadvantage 100 to save the $10. (Yes I can be that cheap, lol) I will say I enjoy the $0.01 Cinamax. i would never have it otherwise. Cinamax sucks, but nice for 1 cent a year.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

dennispap said:



> http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/10for10/index.asp


If so tell me please where can I get the list of qualifying programming?

AFAIK HD Ultimate and HD Essential are both HD packages.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Joedoe, have you called customer support yet? This may be one of those things that Dish won't correct unless you ask them too.

I just went through something like this with Sprint. I ordered a new phone from their site and was supposed to get a $230 discount. When I got the bill from Sprint, they have me only a $180 discount (even though the invoice when I ordered it clearly showed the right price). I doubt Sprint would have corrected it on their own, but they did fix it after I called them about it.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

snowcat said:


> Joedoe, have you called customer support yet? This may be one of those things that Dish won't correct unless you ask them too.
> 
> I just went through something like this with Sprint. I ordered a new phone from their site and was supposed to get a $230 discount. When I got the bill from Sprint, they have me only a $180 discount (even though the invoice when I ordered it clearly showed the right price). I doubt Sprint would have corrected it on their own, but they did fix it after I called them about it.


Yes. I have called. Actually I did it twice and only the second rep told me that it will be fixed in the next bill.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Excellent. I just wonder if Dish is going to fix this for everyone or just the people who call to complain.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

snowcat said:


> Excellent. I just wonder if Dish is going to fix this for everyone or just the people who call to complain.


It will only be the people who call in. You better start now, it will probably take a few calls to get it straight.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I looked at my online account this morning, and my credits showed up.


----------

